# Fish Combination Ideas (restocking)



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Guys (and Ladies), 

I had to move, so I sold my previous fish and am currently starting a tank again. I am cycling my 30 gallon as we speak, but I bought some White Cloud Mountain Minnows (Tanichthys Albonubes) for cycling and I LOVE them, they are fantastic. So if they all survive the cycling, I will be keeping them and if not I will be getting more. But here is my conundrum:

White Cloud Minnows need temperatures of NO higher than 72F, so I am looking for suitable "friends" for them that would live in the same temperature range (64-72F). I am going to do a community tank, so I will need some bottom feeders, and either A) more White Clouds, or B) White Clouds and something else. I currently have 10 White White Clouds in there and that is it. (and a few random snails I don't care about)

Currently My tank is at 72F and roughly half way through the cycle (I have lots of time)

So I would love to here some ideas on tank mates/stocking ideas from you guys!!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

White clouds are great little fish. Cory cats would do okay at the top end of that temperature range.

I am now having trouble thinking of other midwater fish for cooler temps that won't swallow white clouds!

Very small barbs, perhaps, like checker or cherry barbs?

Generally prefer to see barbs in longer tanks, but those two species might do okay.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

I love cory's, I will have to do some research and see if there are any that like colder water better.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Even ancistrus can deal with it, I believe.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Backer, are you familiar with our fish profiles? If you check that for the white cloud mountain minnow [click shaded name] you will see it mentions some suitable tankmates. Keep the tank size in mind though, I'm not saying all of these will work in a 29g. Aside from what is there, the Hillstream loach is another. This fish has some specific needs though, in terms of water current, so keep that in mind.

Byron.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, last night I stayed up WAY too late reading almost ALL of the profiles  thank you Byron for all the work you have put in to those profiles. I definitely like the Odessa Barb, and the hillstream loach is a neat idea as well. I am wary as to do the Odessa and the White Clouds together as I don't think I could house 10 minnows and 6 odessa's (the recomended #) in a 29 and feel ok about it. What are your thoughts Byron? I have a few choices for bottom feeders, I can do almost any Cory, bristle nose plecos, or the hillstream loach. (I have a 30 gallon and a 50gallon HOB aquaclear on my tank, so current should be ok). 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Backer said:


> Yes, last night I stayed up WAY too late reading almost ALL of the profiles  thank you Byron for all the work you have put in to those profiles. I definitely like the Odessa Barb, and the hillstream loach is a neat idea as well. I am wary as to do the Odessa and the White Clouds together as I don't think I could house 10 minnows and 6 odessa's (the recomended #) in a 29 and feel ok about it. What are your thoughts Byron? I have a few choices for bottom feeders, I can do almost any Cory, bristle nose plecos, or the hillstream loach. (I have a 30 gallon and a 50gallon HOB aquaclear on my tank, so current should be ok).
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


I think a 29g (presumably 30 inch length) is too small for an active fish that attains nearly 3 inches.

The Hillstream needs a good current, but bear in mind that many other fish such as corys and Bristlenose do not, so these are not a good match. Just so you know.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

Backer: 
My experience with Odessas was that they were extremely nippy. I had a group of 18 in a 125 gallon tank and they were absolutely relentless with everything else in the tank. The only fish to escape their attention were YoYo loaches. 

Much as I admire their beauty, I would not keep them again unless they had their own 48" tank. In my opinion, most Barbs should not be added to an existing community. You design a tank for your barbs, then see if any other fish, possibly, can be made to work with them. 

The checker and cherry barbs are the only barb species that worked as community fish *for me*. Bear in mind, I fully expect that other people will have had other experiences with them that may not agree with my charitable opinion of them.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

That is what I figured. Awesome. That makes up my mind for me then. I think I will just add more white clouds to my mix and do some bottom feeders (still undecided). 

I do have another question for you though:
Where could I get a hold of some water sprite (online) in Canada? My local shops don't seem to carry them. (I'm in Edmonton, Alberta)

Thanks again Byron,


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Backer said:


> That is what I figured. Awesome. That makes up my mind for me then. I think I will just add more white clouds to my mix and do some bottom feeders (still undecided).
> 
> I do have another question for you though:
> Where could I get a hold of some water sprite (online) in Canada? My local shops don't seem to carry them. (I'm in Edmonton, Alberta)
> ...


If you will pay the shipping, I will send you some. I chuck it out every week. I've had good luck mailing this to other Canadian destinations like northern BC and Ontario. Cost would be around $10 to $12 likely. PM me if interested.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Byron said:


> I think a 29g (presumably 30 inch length) is too small for an active fish that attains nearly 3 inches.


Agreed. Active fish need more space than less active fish. 2 inches would be my max, but really the smaller the better since that means you can keep a larger school.

Also, a lot of people keep their wcmm in water warmer than 72, and you'll find that there are a number of "tropical" fish that do well at 75. As an example, none of my tanks are heated - the tanks drop to about 74 in the winter.


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm with you there. I think a lot of our tanks are overheated. I know I have been told many times by well-meaning employees at LFSs that temperature consistency is more important than an "ideal" temperature. So their advice is always to set your heaters' thermostat at 78" rather than have fluctuations. I think fluctuations happen all the time in nature and as long as they aren't too extreme and too rapid, it's better to let a fish experience some rise and fall in temp than, for example, keep a cool water loving fish at 78-80 degrees all its life.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Awesome! Thanks for everyone's help. I have come to decide that I am just going to do a larger shoal of White Cloud's (15-20) and have yet decide on either bristle nose plecos, hillstream loaches OR Cory's for my bottom feeders. 

And Byron I will PM you later this week if I cannot find any water sprite in town here one last time. 

Thanks again!


----------

